
Eye Opening Summary of What It Will Take to Uphold Paris Climate Agreement - germinalphrase
http://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/3/23/15028480/roadmap-paris-climate-goals
======
germinalphrase
I find the reference to Moore's Law interesting - particularly in light of
Carver Mead's acknowledgement that it was principally a way to push collective
action:

"I always had to—especially in the early days—explain that this is not a law
of physics. This is a law [of] the way that humans are. In order for anything
to evolve like our semiconductor technology has evolved, it takes an enormous
amount of creative effort by a large number of smart people. They have to
believe that effort is going to result in a successful thing or they won’t put
the effort in. That belief that it’s possible to do this thing is what causes
the thing to happen.

The Moore’s Law thing is really about people’s belief in the future and their
willingness to put energy into causing that thing to come about. It’s a
marvelous statement about humanity."

Source: [http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/devices/qa-carver-
me...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/devices/qa-carver-mead)

